# Installing Dimmer for fireplace blower



## geo fan (Jun 12, 2008)

*what type of motor*

is the motor 3 speed


----------



## MountainMan (Jun 29, 2008)

No. The blower does have an analog control knob located in the fireplace itself that does exactly what I want it to do, but I need access to it from the wall. I've been searching through all of the documentation, but I can't find any specs on that knob control.

The blower itself is a Desa model BKT.


----------



## micromind (Mar 9, 2008)

A light dimmer is different than a motor speed control. They're not interchangeable. 

Grainger has one, item#4C331 (ivory) or #6E897 (white). They're both made by Broan, model 57V (ivory) or 57W (White). These are designed for high-end bathroom fans, but your fireplace blower has the same type of motor. 

Rob


----------



## MountainMan (Jun 29, 2008)

Sorry for the delayed response I was on vacation. Thanks for the info! I'll take a look at that, it sounds like it's exactly what I need.


----------

